# Oswald Guitars



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Just wanted to share an experience I've been having so far with a guitar builder out of the Netherlands. He makes all of his guitars from scratch, winds his own pickups, and is very good at communication. He mixes his own paints and sprays them. Start to finish, it's a one man operation. Very, very cool. The guitars should be shipping end of January/start of February. Here is my last updated in progress pics.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Here are my build sheets. I switched neck profiles since these were submitted. The strat will have a 10/56 and the OO will have a 60's large C. Also, here is a photo of the "necks" in his trunk. I am so excited for these to show up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool look--
keep us updated


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

You had me at sparkles...


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> You had me at sparkles...


I am a sucker for purple and sparkles. Going to be reverse mounted electronics and no pickguard. Should look pretty cool!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Few more updates on the purp


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Foxycats said:


> Few more updates on the purp
> View attachment 343685
> View attachment 343686


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 343697


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


>


So, Ian Anderson from Jethro Tull is a customer I see. 

@Foxycats can I be so rude as to inquire about price?? What would one of these run this mere mortal??


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> @Foxycats can I be so rude as to inquire about price?? What would one of these run this mere mortal??


Generally, any guitar where you get to see photos of it being built (starting with wood blanks)...

...you’re not going to like the answer.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> So, Ian Anderson from Jethro Tull is a customer I see.
> 
> @Foxycats can I be so rude as to inquire about price?? What would one of these run this mere mortal??


Roughly 1800 euro depending on what you want done. I believe his website has pricing Oswald Guitars - Handmade Electric Guitars


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Generally, any guitar where you get to see photos of it being built (starting with wood blanks)...
> 
> ...you’re not going to like the answer.


Yes, the old saying "if you have to ask, you can't afford it".



Foxycats said:


> Roughly 1800 euro depending on what you want done. I believe his website has pricing Oswald Guitars - Handmade Electric Guitars


I was on the website, but all the prices were listed as "starting from", and I didn't see any sparkly ones. Was curious what the "custom" ranged into. I'm guessing the number of possibilities and options would be akin to a bucket of Leggo. No need to post the specifics though. 

Enjoy it, looks awesome!


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Yes, the old saying "if you have to ask, you can't afford it".
> 
> 
> I was on the website, but all the prices were listed as "starting from", and I didn't see any sparkly ones. Was curious what the "custom" ranged into. I'm guessing the number of possibilities and options would be akin to a bucket of Leggo. No need to post the specifics though.
> ...


I posted my build sheets above. I am doing some different wiring on my strat model, so that increased the price a bit. Upgraded hardware increased the price a bit. Reach out to Nick on instagram or through his website, he's really good at communicating 🤘


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Here are the almost ready shots... These are looking so damn good!


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Strung up and some final relic blending and they will be leaving on a jet plane to the Paris of the prairies.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

They have arrived! These are unbelievably well done. As good or better than the suhrs I've owned or handled. Highly recommend Nick and looking forward to spec'ing my next order when he opens his books again.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like he does phenomenal work! 
Excited for you!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

P-90 in a strat, marvelous, sorry the purple sparkle guitar does not float my boat.

The maple neck looks beautiful, how do they play and sound?

Not a hip fan but is Paris of the Prairies Saskatoon?


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

MarkM said:


> P-90 in a strat, marvelous, sorry the purple sparkle guitar does not float my boat.
> 
> The maple neck looks beautiful, how do they play and sound?
> 
> Not a hip fan but is Paris of the Prairies Saskatoon?


Yes, and I believe it's called that because of all the bridges.

The purple is definitely not for everyone, but the necks feel worn in and the sounds from both guitars are great. The strat has a mini switch to put the bridge and neck in series along with bringing all three pickups together in position 2/4.

Finishing is top notch, the playability is excellent. The coil split on the purple one gives it some tele jangle, which is pretty cool. I am looking forward to when he opens his books again... I'm going to order a 335 style with a few tweaks.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Reviving this thread with updated shots of my current build in progress.


----------

